# Left Hand Practice



## Pianoforte

Can anyone suggest good practice routines to strenghten my left hand, in particular the finger to the left of my middle finger. I've just started playing pieces that use this digit a lot and need to improve its strength.

Kind Regards,

Jamie


----------



## artisan

I like to use Hanons exercise book. There are 60 exercises, for both left and right hand, and there is an exercise for each finger too. I borrowed the one I used, but I believe this is the right one. http://www.amazon.com/Hanons-Virtuoso-Pianist-60-Exercises/dp/B000T04AWU 
Hope this is helpful.
I would also like to add, try to use your arm more. It is a common mistake people make thinking they need to "strengthen" their fingers, when they really need to start using their arm more. I think this book tells you to lift your fingers high when you are playing the exercises, but ignore this. this will only put stress on your fingers. Of course, you have to use your fingers somewhat when you are playing, but most of the strength should be coming from your arm. Keep your fingers bent as if you are holding a ball. Hard to get used to at first, but it pays off. Good luck!


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6

Learn all the Etudes at Czerny's Op. 299 and the whole Cramer set. They are very good for all your fingers.

There's a left hand etude by Brahms, which happens to be an arrangement of Bach's Chaconne from the second violin partita (BWV 1004).

You can also try with Saint-Saëns Etudes for the left hand, Op. 135. The first two are very good pieces.


----------



## thicks

Chopin Revolutionary Etude - He He - a possibility anyway


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6

Paul Wittgenstein: School For The Left Hand. It's in three parts: a) Exercises, b)Etudes, c) Transcriptions.

This is an Etude based on Chopin's Op.25 Nº 11










You can also opt for Blanchet's Etudes for the left hand alone, Op. 53


----------



## Diogo

I agree with all the etudes and pieces that have already been enumerated, but the best thing you can do to put your left hand stronger is practice all this stuff...
- Etudes (Czerny, Cramer, Hanon...)
- Scales
...But with a method. There are lots of people that play etudes, practice scales, but normaly much of them don't play them really well. 
What I want to explain is that you can play anything, and if you play it with method, slowly, with rythms, and for a long time, your left hand will be much better. 
Now don't think it needs just 1 weak...
Anyway, the better thing you do is to choice etudes, pieces... that you like and that have a lot of stuff to do with the left hand.
You'll see that if you have a music you like, it will be easier to study it and your left hand will improve much more.


----------

